# Relaxing....



## BoBerry (Mar 15, 2007)

Hello









I wanted to say actually talk I have been reading the post for quite a while. Trying to see if the outback was the right camper for us. After listnening to the group and checking out other camper dealers we decided to take a drive up to Michigan last weekend to Lakeshore RV. We knew we where cutting our time close in getting there but as we keep on driving we got worried we would not make it before they closed for the evening. I called ahead and talked with the owner and he said no problem. He asked us what model we where interested in and what color and told us not to worry they would be open for us. We arrived at 15 minutes before closing. They had the Outback 31 RQS all cleaned up and waiting for us. What they did not realize we had never even been in an outback before. LOL we made a 6 hour drive to go see it. Well we feel in love with it at first sight. They started getting our truck set up and walking us through our new baby.
We felt like they took very good care of us. I feel like we got a very good deal and that we were not pushed into anything. We started off down the road two and a half hours after closing with 4 members of the staff still there. They really impressed us with how they worked as a team to get our outback, truck, and us prepared. We drove a few hours that first night and decided at 1 am that we needed to call it quits for the night and stopped at a Wal-mart to camp. LOL not what most of you think for a first night outing but it worked. We went in a bought a few essentials and set up camp in the parking lot. The kids are now getting prepared for the weekend and big camping trip. Not sure where we have not been able to find a state park open in our area for camping will be checking more into it tomorrow. Don't think we are wanting to do Walmart again so soon.

I called this post relaxing I am really looking foward to that part of it. We have been so busy with life and trying to get things ready for this weekend to go it has been hussle hussle hussle. My husband told me tonight it is supposed to be relaxing so I am looking foward to it.

When we started looking for tt the main thing we started with was sleeping availablity with 6 kids and 4 of them being teens. This one seems to match everything we ever dreamed of in a tt and then we have felt so greatful to find a site like this one to find out more about our new toy.

Will be adding pictures of our crew soon, Looking foward to talking to you all more in the future.

Blessings,

Micki and Jeremy and the rest of the crew


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Boberry
















to Outbackers

AND







on your new 31rqs! 

Sounds like you had a great buying experience. Glad everything went well and that you all made it home safely with your beautiful new Outback.

Enjoy and Happy Camping,


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Welcome to The family and congratulations on the new Outback














. Wow that is some story and glad they took care of you so well, what a dedicated dealer. It sounds like you are a adventurous family so you all will have a great time with your new OB. I really look forward to seeing more post from you.


----------



## STBNCBN (Feb 7, 2007)

Congratulations and welcome. This may sound silly but I look forward to the day I camp in a Walmart parking lot... just to say I did it. You will enjoy your new TT.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

*& CONGRATS*









Where are you from? Be sure to check out the rally forum & join a rally near you.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Hey, great trailer!









Enjoy your new home away from home.

Mark


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Congratulations on your new 31RQS. That is a beautiful unit, and welcome to the group.

Tim


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

now thats what i call service.
most people would sell it to you , tell you to come back tomorrow and pick it up.
sounds like they care about you.

campingnut18


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Welcome to Outbackers and congrats on a beautiful trailer! It sounds like you'll have many relaxing weekends ahead. The prep time will become easier after a few trips, and your DH is correct, you will relax as you are away from all those things you normally HAVE to do on the weekend! Enjoy!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

summergames84 said:


> Welcome to Outbackers and congrats on a beautiful trailer! It sounds like you'll have many relaxing weekends ahead. The prep time will become easier after a few trips, and your DH is correct, you will relax as you are away from all those things you normally HAVE to do on the weekend! Enjoy!


Yeah, what SHE said!!!

plus one more thing...


----------



## daves700 (Jun 12, 2006)

Congrats and welcome !!!!


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

I keep hearing about Lakeshore and their "Outrageous" Customer Service. It sure would be nice to see our local dealerships taking that approach...

Reverie


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Congratulations! A great post too, by-the-way. That's exactly why we got our Outback


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

That's a great introduction and story. Welcome to Outbackers.


----------



## map guy (Jan 11, 2007)

Congrats on the new OB!!!!

Your experience -one look and hooked- seems to be a pretty common theme.

Glad to hear the story on Lakeshore - more dealers need to think this way, for sure.....

Enjoy, enjoy, enjoy!

Map Guy


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

Congratulations on the new trailer and joining the forum. I love to hear stories were the customer service is that good. It will get more and more relaxing as you go along. Soon the set up will be a breeze and the only thing youâ€™ll have to do is throw some food (and beer) and clothes inside. Then head out.

Do you think Walmart will ever put full hook-ups in their parking lots??

WELCOME


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

Congratulations!

Are you guys new to the camping scene or are you just upgrading? 6 kids..WOW! I'm sure they will love it.


----------



## BoBerry (Mar 15, 2007)

jetjane said:


> Congratulations!
> 
> Are you guys new to the camping scene or are you just upgrading? 6 kids..WOW! I'm sure they will love it.





























































Thanks so much for the wonderful WELCOME'S we got started this weekend camping. I am not sure this is ruffing it we have cable tv something we dont have at home lol

well I am a newbie my family camped when i was young but my current husband and I married in November finding that all the kids love being together and that we both have a great love for our families and traveling what a better way then camping. My husband grew up camping across america but this is a whole new thing for him as well having his own tt. I actually got to bring the tt up today on my own. So I was really happy that I got it here in one piece and set up.

The kids range in age 16 to 3 we have 2 boys they are the oldest and 4 girls. Wonderful kids so we are looking foward to great trips.

Thanks for everything I am glad to find a site like this I know after this weekend we are going to have questions.

Blessings
Micki and Jeremy and crew


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Congratulations on your new endeavors. That should be a great unit for your family. I happy to hear that there Lakeshore did an awesome job with your transaction. I hope that things settle down soon so that you can relax and enjoy your new unit.



Boberry said:


> I know after this weekend we are going to have questions.


Don't worry, that's why we are here!!


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

Reverie said:


> I keep hearing about Lakeshore and their "Outrageous" Customer Service. It sure would be nice to see our local dealerships taking that approach...
> 
> Reverie










X2 also....

Congratulations...Welcome to our extended family







Post often, and enjoy.


----------

